# I been everywhere, man



## The Great Goose

But one thing i like about "liberal" areas is that the feminazis can't stir up the mob against me. 

Today a feminazi said to two male shop attendants, "I don't want to have to look at that". They were not understanding her at all.

I had a couple follow me into several stores, with the guy saying," no, i can't see it" over and over and she kept getting annoyed. After all these years i still have to have these feminazis bothering me.

No one cares feminazis. no one cares about your envy, and your hatred. 

I love women. They are nice and accepting. But feminazis, whether progressive or conservative, your time is over. Having strength is one thing. Knowing how to use it is another.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dude.....you should leave yankee land.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Unless of course you vote that way....


----------



## The Great Goose

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dude.....you should leave yankee land.


I'm a woman.


----------



## Mortimer

I see, i dont like Feminazis


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The Great Goose said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.....you should leave yankee land.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman.
Click to expand...


  Sorry..I find it hard to tell the difference when it comes to yankees.


----------



## The Great Goose

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.....you should leave yankee land.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry..I find it hard to tell the difference when it comes to yankees.
Click to expand...

stop being mean. I thought we had repoire?


----------



## Vikrant

The Great Goose said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.....you should leave yankee land.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman.
Click to expand...


You need to acquire some grace


----------



## Moonglow

The Great Goose said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.....you should leave yankee land.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry..I find it hard to tell the difference when it comes to yankees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop being mean. I thought we had repoire?
Click to expand...

I thought you said you kept your male genitalia?


----------



## MaryL

Mortimer said:


> I see, i dont like Feminazis


You aren't related to Unokatre, are you?


----------



## Vikrant

Moonglow said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.....you should leave yankee land.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry..I find it hard to tell the difference when it comes to yankees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop being mean. I thought we had repoire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said you kept your male genitalia?
Click to expand...


Holy guacamole! I did not know that she used to be a he. Not that it changes anything.


----------



## The Great Goose

Vikrant said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.....you should leave yankee land.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to acquire some grace
Click to expand...

make me!


----------



## The Great Goose

Moonglow said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.....you should leave yankee land.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry..I find it hard to tell the difference when it comes to yankees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop being mean. I thought we had repoire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said you kept your male genitalia?
Click to expand...

I  have NEVER mentioned my genitalia.

You progressive are disgusting.


----------



## Moonglow

The Great Goose said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry..I find it hard to tell the difference when it comes to yankees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop being mean. I thought we had repoire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said you kept your male genitalia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy guacamole! I did not know that she used to be a he. Not that it changes anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it change everything, that you indians used to be ni*gers?
Click to expand...

Nothing more than trannies taking that position now...


----------



## RodISHI

Not a big deal goose you can change whatever you identify with from day to day until you get the desired results. Gender from what I hear is fluid these days. Something like putting a little dye in the water.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The Great Goose said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.....you should leave yankee land.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry..I find it hard to tell the difference when it comes to yankees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop being mean. I thought we had repoire?
Click to expand...


    Thanks USMB.
I was never notified,informed or other wise let known that I received this post...........and it had such potential.
   Fuck you!!! Fuck You All!!!!!
 Or whatever....


----------



## Vikrant

Moonglow said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry..I find it hard to tell the difference when it comes to yankees.
> 
> 
> 
> stop being mean. I thought we had repoire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said you kept your male genitalia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy guacamole! I did not know that she used to be a he. Not that it changes anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it change everything, that you indians used to be ni*gers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing more than trannies taking that position now...
Click to expand...


That explains why people mistake "her" for he. Anyway, I have nothing against transgenders. They are people just like us.


----------



## JW Frogen

I have not been up a platypus ass.

But I am sure Slim Dusty wrote a song about it.


----------



## The Great Goose

JW Frogen said:


> I have not been up a platypus ass.
> 
> But I am sure Slim Dusty wrote a song about it.


What the fuck are you bringing up this retarded bullshit for you weird ****?


----------



## JW Frogen

On the short note.

This Yank loves Australia beyond belief.

It is an amazing land full of dream time puzzles that has never ceased to amaze me.

Or welcome me.

This idiot Seppo gets it, I guess I am an Aussie now.


----------



## OZman

I been everywhere, man


----------

